# LPE CAI installed



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

LPE shipped me their 2005 CAI for $209 (free shipping). I immediately tore into the box and went to work. The install is rather simple and I'm very, very happy with the overall fit and look of the final product. 

It gives a nice sound from under the hood, but since my mufflers are chopped...the LS2 makes most of the music.

Only complaint would be that the directions seemed to be based around the '04. There are a few steps the '05 requires that the '04 does not.

Other than that I'm VERY pleased w/ this intake. I'll snap some pictures this weekend.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:cheers awesome!


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

I am also awaiting the LPE CAI.... soon i hope

are the pictures in the instructions the 04 or 05?? i went ahead and downloaded the installation instructions from their website and it is the ls2 in the pictures ...oh well just curious


----------



## THEHERDER (Aug 3, 2005)

I have one and it greats


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

JMJ80: 

The picts may be of the LS2 but theres one step that tells you to pull on the stock airbox "firmly" to remove it. It fails to mention that there is still a torx bolted bracket (top side of air box) and the MAF wiring harness still attached (lower engine side of air box) to the air box. 

Not that any person w/ an IQ over 2 couldn't have seen this but they're so detailed in other areas, I'm surprised these steps werent offered. You'll have no problems w/ the install.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> JMJ80:
> 
> The picts may be of the LS2 but theres one step that tells you to pull on the stock airbox "firmly" to remove it. It fails to mention that there is still a torx bolted bracket (top side of air box) and the MAF wiring harness still attached (lower engine side of air box) to the air box.
> 
> Not that any person w/ an IQ over 2 couldn't have seen this but they're so detailed in other areas, I'm surprised these steps werent offered. You'll have no problems w/ the install.



thanks for the heads up...shipped today


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't wait to check out the pics. Congrats on the instal...


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Picts of the install are up on my gallery. Sorry for the quality....my buddy's camera was on the fritz that day. I'll take better ones later. 

There is also a picture of my muffler delete and rear fascia black lettering.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i just put mine in around 8:00pm last nigth. looks good. some steps are missing tho. took a few min to get around it. the directions dont talk about the wire at the bottom of fender well and the harness that is zip tied to the air compresor. other than that,i am happy. has a nice sound on both ends and i feel the extra kick.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

here is my douchy install story: had the standard probs about missing steps, figured them out, finally got everything in and tight, put the seal strip across the top where hood meets...and i was like what are the other two pieces for?
DUH.. for the side and bottom..i had to take it all apart (lot easier the second time) i'm an idiot....a learning experience i love it though :cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what to do with the lpe stickers that came with it? hmmmmm


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i had just the use for it. while removing one of the plastic studs on radiator cover i put a little scratch in it..the perfect place for the sticer i said..


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> what to do with the lpe stickers that came with it? hmmmmm


Tool box....


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> what to do with the lpe stickers that came with it? hmmmmm


forehead??.....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Use it for a band-aid after you bust your knuckles installing the intake.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Tool box....


Steve,

Did you see the author of this thread had the same problem I did with my K&N. The tork bolt on the top of the airbox that isn't listed in the instructions, so its the same for his '05 as well then. Guess you should mention that to your customers with '05s now that it has happened to more than myself. Also, I am looking for my next mod, what should I buy from you?

Mike


----------

